# Mila Kunis - Fat Swan



## Caleb (Mar 28, 2011)

Here are a few sample pics from my new Mila Kunis morphed collection. Not sure I can advertise my website here though, as I've been told off twice recently for putting it in the stories section and as a signature. I'm putting it here for anyone who wishes to look at the rest of my artwork, hoping that's ok! (if not, it won't appear here again).



View attachment mila_kunis_afi_fest_black_swan_photoshoot.jpg


View attachment mila_kunis_afi_fest_black_swan_photoshoot2.jpg


View attachment Mila-Kunis1.jpg


View attachment Mila-Kunis1bas.jpg


----------



## MissAshley (Apr 26, 2011)

I think she's beautiful the way she is.


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 3, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I think she's beautiful the way she is.



i disagree.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 3, 2011)

You should have fattened up her face too in the chair pic. Her fatter body wasn't bad though. Pretty legs.


----------



## Markt (May 3, 2011)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> You should have fattened up her face too in the chair pic. Her fatter body wasn't bad though. Pretty legs.



For some reason, I like that you liked this and offered feedback. Plumper imaginings of some women ARE kind of hot.


----------



## Matt L. (May 4, 2011)

Very nice work


----------



## MissAshley (May 4, 2011)

disconnectedsmile said:


> i disagree.



How so? She's gorgeous!


----------



## disconnectedsmile (May 4, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> How so? She's gorgeous!



to you, and that's your opinion (and i am not contesting it).

but to me, she looks better in the morphs.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 7, 2011)

Markt said:


> For some reason, I like that you liked this and offered feedback. Plumper imaginings of some women ARE kind of hot.



I think that big women are easily as beautiful as some small women. No competition of who is thinner or fatter- beauty is in the eye of each beholder. Seeing if a women is just as lovely- or even more so at a different weight is interesting to me. 

(I have to add that I suspect I might have "body dysmorphia" issues myself- as in I see myself bigger than most everyone else- no matter their size so seeing photos like this....and of other big women seems kind of "theraputic" to me...as in I become more and more okay with it all each passing year  )


----------



## Hathor (May 8, 2011)

Subscribing. =) 

Nice Photoshop work.


----------



## Melissa_cutebabe (May 13, 2011)

I enjoy morphs when done realistically and yours are very well done. Please share more of your work.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 13, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> How so? She's gorgeous!


She's gorgeous both ways. Morphing is fantasy. YKINMKBYKIOK


----------



## Stuffingkit (May 17, 2011)

These are amazing! :bow:


----------



## MissAshley (May 17, 2011)

I get the fantasy part, but I just wonder...would you be comfortable if someone grabbed a photo of you and photoshopped you to look skinny?


----------



## CastingPearls (May 17, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I get the fantasy part, but I just wonder...would you be comfortable if someone grabbed a photo of you and photoshopped you to look skinny?


#1-I'm not a public figure so yes as a private citizen I would have a problem with anyone altering photos of me without my permission.

#2-My dignity and self-respect isn't based on other's opinions of me and I don't have a problem with any size so why would I be offended if someone did? It's an interesting concept. That doesn't mean I want to be thin, but it also doesn't mean I reject the thin---are you assuming the actress rejects the premise of being fat?


----------



## MissAshley (May 17, 2011)

I don't know her so I wouldn't know the answer to that.


----------



## Russ2d (May 21, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I get the fantasy part, but I just wonder...would you be comfortable if someone grabbed a photo of you and photoshopped you to look skinny?




One she's a public figure

Two you are being ridiculous


----------



## Russ2d (May 21, 2011)

Caleb said:


> Here are a few sample pics from my new Mila Kunis morphed collection. Not sure I can advertise my website here though, as I've been told off twice recently for putting it in the stories section and as a signature. I'm putting it here for anyone who wishes to look at the rest of my artwork, hoping that's ok! (if not, it won't appear here again).




Excellent job Caleb, I love her as a fat girl. May it be so in the future


----------



## MissAshley (May 21, 2011)

Russ2d said:


> One she's a public figure
> 
> Two you are being ridiculous



I don't think it matters one bit if she's a public figure. She's still a human being who deserves to be respected and accepted as she is, and that is my opinion so please respect it? I wasn't going to go further into this because I wanted to respect the person who fantasizes about her being fat (even though I don't agree with it, to each their own), but I am already being disrespected and judged for my opinions by being called ridiculous.


----------



## KHayes666 (May 21, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I don't think it matters one bit if she's a public figure. She's still a human being who deserves to be respected and accepted as she is, and that is my opinion so please respect it? I wasn't going to go further into this because I wanted to respect the person who fantasizes about her being fat (even though I don't agree with it, to each their own), but I am already being disrespected and judged for my opinions by being called ridiculous.



She IS fine just the way she is. Its just a fantasy


----------



## coriander (May 22, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I don't think it matters one bit if she's a public figure. She's still a human being who deserves to be respected and accepted as she is, and that is my opinion so please respect it? I wasn't going to go further into this because I wanted to respect the person who fantasizes about her being fat (even though I don't agree with it, to each their own), but I am already being disrespected and judged for my opinions by being called ridiculous.



She has without a doubt been photoshopped before in magazines and such. I would venture a guess and say it's more damaging to see yourself altered so that your appearance is more "ideal", from the perspective of the larger society. I don't see how it's disrespectful for her to be photoshopped to make her look fatter, unless you see being fat as a negative thing. Like, if somebody photoshopped me to make my skin blue, I'd be like :huh: and move on. Or, maybe I'd like it, who knows. My point is that it's not a bad thing. The photoshopper just made her look different (NOT worse, mind you!), and she's made to look different whenever she appears in magazines, so...

Not sure how much sense that made, as it's late and I am drifting off.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 22, 2011)

coriander said:


> She has without a doubt been photoshopped before in magazines and such. I would venture a guess and say it's more damaging to see yourself altered so that your appearance is more "ideal", from the perspective of the larger society. I don't see how it's disrespectful for her to be photoshopped to make her look fatter, unless you see being fat as a negative thing. Like, if somebody photoshopped me to make my skin blue, I'd be like :huh: and move on. Or, maybe I'd like it, who knows. My point is that it's not a bad thing. The photoshopper just made her look different (NOT worse, mind you!), and she's made to look different whenever she appears in magazines, so...
> 
> Not sure how much sense that made, as it's late and I am drifting off.


You made the point better than I did. Unless one thinks fat (or appearing that way) is a negative thing, why would one be offended or assume the subject would be?


----------



## MissAshley (May 22, 2011)

coriander said:


> She has without a doubt been photoshopped before in magazines and such. I would venture a guess and say it's more damaging to see yourself altered so that your appearance is more "ideal", from the perspective of the larger society. I don't see how it's disrespectful for her to be photoshopped to make her look fatter, unless you see being fat as a negative thing. Like, if somebody photoshopped me to make my skin blue, I'd be like :huh: and move on. Or, maybe I'd like it, who knows. My point is that it's not a bad thing. The photoshopper just made her look different (NOT worse, mind you!), and she's made to look different whenever she appears in magazines, so...
> 
> Not sure how much sense that made, as it's late and I am drifting off.



Fatness is not the point. I don't think fat is a negative thing. My only issue is not about her being photoshopped to be FAT, it's about her being photoshopped into a state that she isn't in reality. I would have just as much of an issue with it if she were to be photoshopped to be thinner or with blonde hair and blue eyes.


----------



## coriander (May 23, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> Fatness is not the point. I don't think fat is a negative thing. My only issue is not about her being photoshopped to be FAT, it's about her being photoshopped into a state that she isn't in reality. I would have just as much of an issue with it if she were to be photoshopped to be thinner or with blonde hair and blue eyes.



I'm not sure why photoshopping a public figure (which she is, as CastingPearls pointed out) is a problem, unless we are talking about harmful ideals. There are celebrity photoshop contests on Worth1000 all the time, for example, and I think they're fun to look at: http://www.worth1000.com/galleries/celebrity. But maybe you'd disagree (and that's ok). The photoshopping in these cases is clearly not real (as is the image the OP made). The really insidious thing is photoshopping that is not apparent as such and that makes a person look more like the societal ideal, which perpetuates unrealistic norms re: physical appearance.

Basically, I just see a distinction between what was done here and what is typically seen in a magazine, that's all.


----------



## NoWayOut (May 25, 2011)

I think she looks good in both.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (May 25, 2011)

Holy shit....someone could photo shop me and make me look thin....finally?!?! :huh:


----------



## AuntHen (May 26, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> Fatness is not the point. I don't think fat is a negative thing. My only issue is not about her being photoshopped to be FAT, it's about her being photoshopped into a state that she isn't in reality. I would have just as much of an issue with it if she were to be photoshopped to be thinner or with blonde hair and blue eyes.




Don't ever look at ANY magazine pictures again then <shrugs>


----------



## MissAshley (May 27, 2011)

fat9276 said:


> Don't ever look at ANY magazine pictures again then <shrugs>



I definitely don't agree that magazines photoshop models whatsoever.


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 27, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I definitely don't agree that magazines photoshop models whatsoever.



Wait, what? If you google the name of any fashion/women's magazine (Victoria's Secret, Vogue, Self, whatever) and the word "photoshop" you will get lots and lots of hits of examples of times magazines photoshopped their models.


----------



## CastingPearls (May 27, 2011)

MissAshley said:


> I definitely don't agree that magazines photoshop models whatsoever.


As a former print model, I can assure you that magazines photoshop EVERYTHING. They call a lot of it 'airbrushing' but they do a lot more than soft focus stuff.


----------



## MissAshley (May 27, 2011)

Whoops, I'm sorry. I guess the way I worded that didn't come out right. 

I meant to say that I don't agree with the fact that models are so airbrushed/photoshopped these days. I am a model myself and I understand why they do it, but I still wish they would feature unretouched images more.


----------



## Phaddy (May 30, 2011)

NoWayOut said:


> I think she looks good in both.



Attached is the picture that was first taken, before they did the Photoshop work on her for publication. 

View attachment mila_kunis_afi_fest_black_swan_photoshoot3.jpg


----------



## Phaddy (May 30, 2011)

Here is the photo before they did the Photoshop work for publication. 

View attachment mila_kunis_afi_fest_black_swan_photoshoot3.jpg


----------



## LovelyLiz (May 30, 2011)

Phaddy said:


> Here is the photo before they did the Photoshop work for publication.



How did you come to acquire the original photo, Phaddy?


----------



## Caleb (Jun 2, 2011)

It's nice to see my work has sparked discussion. Thanks to all those of you who complimented my work, I'll be posting more soon or you can find my site (which I'm not allowed to talk about as that would be advertising... not too hard to find though). 

The way I see it is my curiosity for BBWs and my awakening as an FA date back to the first time I saw my teenage celebrity crush gain weight. It made me wonder and see things in a different light and I've always been thankful for that. 

Also, I used to photoshop models which was really depressing and so I see morphing as an anti form of airbrushing. It's a statement that any alteration can be made and beauty is beauty at any size.


----------



## cl6672 (May 17, 2012)

I've always thought she was hot but seeing as a ssbbw is a real fantasy!!


----------



## jacob286482 (Jul 28, 2012)

keep posting. i think it looks great.


----------

